# New Colnago Extreme Power



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Today I recieved a long waited call from my LBS. I was told that my new Colnago Extreme Power was finished and I could come down a take a look. So I did, but didn't take it with me home, not yet for a couple of days... I still need to pay for it... Bummer...

The bike is a Colnago Extreme Power in WX03 paint scheme. It's been build with a Dura Ace groupset and Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels with black rims and red spokes. The handlebar and stem is from Deda and is a Deda Newton handlebar and Deda Zero 100 stem. The tires are Fortezza Pro TriComp... And last, the saddle is from Prologo and the pedals are Speedplay Stainless...

It's not a true WW but the weight is 7.5 kilograms or 16.5 pounds incl. bottlecage and Polar speed sensor and bike mount (basically with everything you see on the images).

Anyway, I did take a few shots of it but it was done with my cell phone so the quality and color reproduction isn't the best... The colors are amazing in real life... 

But anyway, here they are...



















The bike still need to be fitted and that will be done when I take final delivery. Also the steer tube needs to be cut in the correct hight, but I need to find which hight I want it to be... 

I will take som better images as soon as I get it home...

Hope you like it 

Regards,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats fantastic. I just love those wheels, the red anodized spokes look brilliant in real life.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Nice combination of colours on your bike .. the red accents (wheels) are nice.

M.


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

That's a very nice looking bike...enjoy it


----------

